# need to burn fat from nipple area HELP PLEASE...



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

For a while now I have noticed excess fat around my nipples, which is really starting to get me down. They look kind of pointy and a funny shape. I know its not Gyno coz I've been to the doctors and also used nolvadex. The only other thing I can think is that it could be fat around my nipple. I do moderate cardio every morning and work-out 5 times a week. I'm also using Max CLA and Diamond Labs ECA 30+ at the moment to try and burn some fat, but the problem is still there. Can anyone help?


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have the same problem m8. its crap init makes you feel fat


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have the exact same thing ive had it since i was a lyk 5 its genetics no getting rid of it went doctors only real way to get rid of it is lypo suction and i aint no holywood star who needs lypo...lol


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

so theres no other way and will using a fat burner make is stand out more

out of intrest how much would it cost in the uk to have it sorted so it wont happen agein


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

This is just a stab in the dark tbh, and I think IGF-1 (what growth converts too) can cause gyno.

but what about spot growth injections ? (ask one of the mods who will most definitely know more)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

What bf% are you now?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

iv got this as well mate, iv had it for as long as i can remember.

i did hear some think that it could be extra tissue around the nipple area. have to get lipo or some think. but it could of just been aload of rubbish i was told/read. cant remember now. ill google it and have a look as would like to no myself


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what are your stats mate?


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

im 21

6.0

12.2 stone

bf 14.65%

BMI is 22.8

cant really see my abs too well and im doin a lot of cardio

ill take a look on google to becouse ive had it for a while since i was bulking its weird becouse when its cold they shrink and look normal

i now this is stupid but i dont hav a diet plan becouse i dont now how to make 1 so i eat as healthy as i cant staying away from sweet stuff and junk food


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

solja said:


> im 21
> 
> 6.0
> 
> ...


I had this problem mate, but trust me it goes if you get your body fat low enough, and im talking low 8% or less. :thumbup1:


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> This is just a stab in the dark tbh, and I think IGF-1 (what growth converts too) can cause gyno.
> 
> but what about spot growth injections ? (ask one of the mods who will most definitely know more)


There is no relation between IGF-1 and estrogen/prolactin, it doesn't armonatize to either but simply binds to the igf-1 and insulin receptors or binds with other protiens in the bloodstream.


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I have this too, drives me up the wall. I was just hoping to drop a load of fat and make it go away.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Are we talking just around the nipples (areola) or fat deposits on the chest/ pecs?

Don't be that nieve to allow your GP to make a diagnosis mate, only a specialist can make a full diagnosis.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

You could try to limit estrogenic foods in your diet. I think i heard soya products aren't so hot for this. Bear is also very bad. But Adonis is right, you drop low enough and it will go......


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like it could be pubertal gyno to me.

If it's a coning of the nipple area it could be prolactin related, in which case a dopaminergic like pramipexole is worth looking into.

It could be fat, or it could be ducting/pocketing that formed during puberty and remained there... they would both feel similar.

Topical yohimbine is also worth looking into, but you also need to lower your bodyfat before all of the above.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

ok thanks guys for all the help im talking about fat deposits on the chest/ pecs and around the nipple area ill up my cardio to 2 times a day 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening i think the fat burner is starting to take effect im sweating all day and my work outs are my better

i would also like some help sorting out a good diet plan for loosing fat and gaining lean mass i dont exspect you guys to do the work for me i just need some help setting 1 up

thank you all for all the posts uv helped me alot


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

The basic fundamental of losing weight is eating less carbs mate, particularly late in the day. Doing so controls insulin and minimises spikes of it, which can cause fat storage.

Try to eat more proteins and fats along with fruit and green veg/fibre, and less carbs.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thereisnoexit said:


> There is no relation between IGF-1 and estrogen/prolactin, it doesn't armonatize to either but simply binds to the igf-1 and insulin receptors or binds with other protiens in the bloodstream.


imo if gh can give you gyno igf1 can surely?


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> imo if gh can give you gyno igf1 can surely?


This is generally missunderstood - hgh is very structurally close to prolactin and so can bind to the prolactin receptor, therefore at high dosage the higher the chance of binding with the receptor - hence gyno can occur.

HGH is broken down ( or changed) into igf-1 which is not structurally close to either and will only bind to the insulin and Igf-1 and i think to a lesser extent Igf-2 receptor. Don't quote me here but Hgh and IGF-1 do not closely resemble each other and hence dont bind to the same receptors.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

thereisnoexit said:


> This is generally missunderstood - hgh is very structurally close to prolactin and so can bind to the prolactin receptor, therefore at high dosage the higher the chance of binding with the receptor - hence gyno can occur.
> 
> HGH is broken down ( or changed) into igf-1 which is not structurally close to either and will only bind to the insulin and Igf-1 and i think to a lesser extent Igf-2 receptor. Don't quote me here but Hgh and IGF-1 do not closely resemble each other and hence dont bind to the same receptors.


I'll have to go home and check my notes but I'm pretty sure my lecturer said igf-1 causes breast development. (can cause breast development). And gh definately is converted to igf-1 by the liver so I don't know if gh would be a good idea or not. Was hoping yo get one of the more experienced members to see what they think tbh


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

guys this isnt gyno i now it there is no lumps around my nipple or under my nipple im sure its fat im going to try and lower my bf as much as i can i need a little help sorting out a diet plan not sure how to make one

i also need some advice on the best exercises for burning fat off the lower abs i train hard but the fat is so hard to move

thanks for all youre help and time kev


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

solja said:


> guys this isnt gyno i now it there is no lumps around my nipple or under my nipple im sure its fat im going to try and lower my bf as much as i can i need a little help sorting out a diet plan not sure how to make one
> 
> i also need some advice on the best exercises for burning fat off the lower abs i train hard but the fat is so hard to move
> 
> thanks for all youre help and time kev


I wasn't thinking it was gyno. I was thinking you could try GH as i think the Pro1 said he has used it for spot reduction ? amongst other people. but I was thinking also there is a pathway that it could cause gyno - making your situation worse - as it is converted (by the liver) into IGF-1 but that depends on doses, amount that is converted etc.

but maybe you just need to go on a good diet. get down to single figures on the BF and if its still there then maybe try other things


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

ok sorry m8 i misunderstood you lol is there anyone willing to help me with a diet plan as im not sure where to start im going to do my cardio but i will be back soon thanks for the help

i think the way for me to go is what god said i will post pics up if my web cam is good enough thanks agein guys


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

spaynter said:


> You could try to limit estrogenic foods in your diet. I think i heard soya products aren't so hot for this. *Bear* is also very bad. But Adonis is right, you drop low enough and it will go......


thats one hardcore protein source if your eating bear - grizzly or panda? :laugh:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

glen danbury said:


> thats one hardcore protein source if your eating bear - grizzly or panda? :laugh:


panda is the best as the 'endangeredness' allows quicker protein synthesis and muscle assimilation :thumb:


----------



## bassman_sound (Aug 29, 2008)

I get the same thing around the lower sides of my chest when my bf gets up there (like now). When my bf is lower it goes, although it is probably the last fat area to shrink, that and the love handle area. Good luck with your diet!


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont really have a diet plan m8 i try to eat as much good food as i can eg chicken steak fruit veg rice pasta mash fish i eat about 3 -4 smallish meals a day this is my 1 big problem DIET if you can still help me ill appreciate it very much


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

im 21

6.0

12.2 stone

bf 14.65%

BMI is 22.8

thank you god i promies ill follow it and stick with ill also post up some pics of me soon ill also post up my work out plan


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> I'll have to go home and check my notes but I'm pretty sure my lecturer said igf-1 causes breast development. (can cause breast development). And gh definately is converted to igf-1 by the liver so I don't know if gh would be a good idea or not. Was hoping yo get one of the more experienced members to see what they think tbh


Post count doesn't necessarily constitute experience and experience doesn't necessarily reflect knowledge - there is no reason why you would wish to inhibit either gh secretion or igf , as far as im aware studies have indicated low protien and low dairy tend to be associated with lower igf levels.

I seriously doubt spot inj of hgh would work.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have also got this.

Ive almost got my abs through and still got alot of fat on my chest.

Im hoping it goes when im down to about 10% bf.

It looks like its gone when im cold and my skin goes tight and my nips go hard, lol.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

this is my new work out plan

MONDAY -l Chest Routine

Exercise Sets Reps

Dumbbell Incline Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Bench Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Decline Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Fly (Flat or Incline Bench) 3 8 to 12

TUESDAY BICEPS Workout Routine

Exercise Sets Reps

DUMBELL Curls 4 6, 8, 10, 12

Preacher Curl 4 6, 8, 10, 12

Hammer Curl 4 10, 10, 10, 10

Narrow Grip Barbell Curl 4 6, 8, 10, 12

WENSDAY Shoulders Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Dumbbell Presses 4	8, 10, 12, 15

Dumbbell Lateral Raises (Seated)	3	8 , 10, 12

Rear Lateral Raise (Seated) 3 8 ,10, 12

Dumbbell Shrug 3	8 , 10, 12

Standing Upright Rows 3	8 , 10, 12

THURSDAY - Triceps Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Close Grip Bench Press 3	8 to 12

Lying Triceps Press (Skull Crushers) 3	8 to 12

Triceps Press down 3	8 to 12

Rope pull downs 3	8 to 12

FRIDAY LEGS Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Squats 3 8, 10, 12,

Hack Squats	3	8 , 10, 12

Leg extensions	3	8 ,10, 12

EVERYDAY -l Abs Workout

Exercise Sets	Reps

Hanging Leg Raises 3	15, 15, 15

Hip Thrust 3	15, 15, 15

Crunches 3	15, 15, 15

Weighted Crunch on Exercise Ball	3	20, 20, 20

Oblique Crunch on Exercise Ball	3	20, 20, 20

Back Extensions on Exercise Ball	3	20, 20, 20

how dose this look if i can make it better let me now thanks for the help


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why are you doing abs every day mate?

And what about back?


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

ill be doing abs every day apart form sunday i forgot about back dam it lol were can i put back shall i put it on friday with legs?


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not split as follows

Shoulders

Chest and Tris

Back and Bis

Legs and Abs

Theres no need to work abs daily, once a week is suffice, as with any other muscle group IMO.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

OK IVE CHANGED IT NOW ITS

Chest and Tris

Back and Bis

Legs and Shoulders


----------



## bassman_sound (Aug 29, 2008)

solja said:


> i dont really have a diet plan m8 i try to eat as much good food as i can eg chicken steak fruit veg rice pasta mash fish i eat about 3 -4 smallish meals a day this is my 1 big problem DIET if you can still help me ill appreciate it very much


I am no diet expert, but I would say that the carbs (pasta rice and potatoes) getting cut and replaced with spinach broccoli asparagus etc...might help. Also try to have 5 or so smaller meals per day as opposed to the 3-4.

I dont know how much you weigh height or training routine to recommend a calorie intake.

My day is like this:

Breakfast: oatmeal and apple 24 oz water and black coffee

weights

bike 20 min(except leg day)

2nd meal:boneless skinless grilled chick breast broccoli baked potato 24 oz water

3rd meal:whey protein shake with a banana and lowfat milk in it. 24 oz water

4th meal: homemade bean and chicken breast soup asparagus 24 oz water

5th meal:spinach salad with olive oil and vinegar dressing tomatoes and avacado 24 oz water

bike 15 min(except leg day)

6th meal:1-2 hr b4 bed: walnuts and peanuts casien protein 24 oz water.

I am sure my diet is not wery good, but it is all I can recommend. I have lost some fat doing this, and havent lost any strength so far. I have only been doing this diet for 3 months now. I have been cheating on the weekend sometimes, but still doing well with my fat reduction, however slow it is. I do feel that I am actually getting stronger lately . I have never measured my fat, except my bath scale which isnt accurate. My pants seem to have gotten slightly looser though while weight is about the same. Hope this helps as a starting point, or someone with more knowledge steps in and makes you something better.

I dont ride the bike much I know, but b4 I never rode it at all.


----------



## bassman_sound (Aug 29, 2008)

solja said:


> this is my new work out plan
> 
> MONDAY -l Chest Routine
> 
> ...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I am the same as GAZ_1989.

However im sure it's body fat related. Not sure what my body fat is right now. I reckon maybe 13% I reckon once im in single digit body fat it will fk off. My top abs now show, it's just the lower pec, under the nipple mainly where fat is deposited, but not much I can do but keep lowering body fat.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

bassman in youre pic you look good there and ill add the exercises to my leg work out this is how it looks now

MONDAY - Chest Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Dumbbell Incline Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Bench Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Decline Press 3 8 to 12

Dumbbell Fly (Flat or Incline Bench)	3	8 to 12

Triceps Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Close Grip Bench Press 3	8 to 12

Lying Triceps Press (Skull Crushers) 3 8 to 12

Triceps Press down 3	8 to 12

Rope pull downs 3	8 to 12

TUESDAY - ABS Workout Routine

WEDNESDAY - BICEPS Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

DUMBELL Curls 4	6, 8, 10, 12

Preacher Curl 4	6, 8, 10, 12

Hammer Curl 4	10, 10, 10, 10

Narrow Grip Barbell Curl 4	6, 8, 10, 12

BACK Workout Routine

Exercise	Sets	Reps

Bent over rows 4	6, 8, 10, 12

One arm rows 4	6, 8, 10, 12

Dead lifts 4 10, 10, 10, 10

One arm standing high row	4	10,10, 10,10

THURSDAY - ABS Workout Routine

Friday Shoulders Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Dumbbell Presses 4	8, 10, 12, 15

Dumbbell Lateral Raises (Seated)	3	8 , 10, 12

Rear Lateral Raise (Seated) 3	8 ,10, 12

Dumbbell Shrug 3	8 , 10, 12

Standing Upright Rows 3	8 to 12

FRIDAY LEGS Workout Routine

Exercise Sets	Reps

Squats 3	8, 10, 12,

Hack Squats 3 8 , 10, 12

Leg extensions 3 8 ,10, 12

leg curls 3 8 ,10 ,12

stiff legged dead lifts 3 8 ,10 ,12

calf raises 3 8 , 10,12

l Abs Workout

Exercise Sets	Reps

Hanging Leg Raises 3 15, 15, 15

Hip Thrust 3 15, 15, 15

Cable Crunches 3 15, 15, 15

Weighted Crunch on Exercise Ball 3 20, 20, 20

Oblique Crunch on Exercise Ball 3 20, 20, 20

Back Extensions on Exercise Ball 3 20, 20, 20

does this look better as a work out plan i like this 1more i think thanks for the help so far i dont now what ill do with out u all lol


----------



## ANTHC123 (Oct 13, 2009)

iv got the same thing, and when i am cold lol it looks fine and my whole chest looks mint, when i was younger i had lumps in my nipples which the doctor said was a part of puberty, begining of feb is when my dieting is going to start and tryin to loose weight so hopefully it goes then


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

god if it could can you please write one out for me ull be helping mea hell of alot im very active person allways doing someing if im not in gym im boxing or doing cardio if you can make a diet plan for me ill owe you one big time and ill stick to it low carbs would be good ill eat pritty much anything apart from cheese

ANTHC123 i hope you the best m8 let us all now how things go:thumbup1:

my nipples are the same but i have no lumps just fat i think

im trying to lower my bf as much as i can hopefully it will go


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I also get this. I am currently cutting and and the lower my bodyfat goes the better it looks.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks god ill swap the cheese for tuna it would have took me ages to do that and it looks simple lol uv helped me a great deal and cant thank you enough

rude dog im hopeing the same happens with me the lower the bf it should go away when i look in the mirror it dosnt look to bad but when i look down on my chest they look pointy this is why i want to look as ripped as i can


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

A couple of others have now mentioned the 'chest looks better when cold' thing.

ie, when warm it looks almost like bitch tits, but when cold nips go hard and whole chest looks 100% better.

Is this common?

And any idea why?


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

its the same with my chest its look a lot better when cold i have no idea why maybe some 1 can answer this better then me but were all in the same boat so if every one keeps in touch on this post we can support each other

ill have a play around with the diet plan ill try to get some whey protein and ill do keep you all posted my abs are sarting to show through now so ill be doin my cardio when my gf gets up lol thanks for all the help guys


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

hereis 2 pics of me at the mo


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldnt say you need to lose any fat mate.

I cant see that closely in the pic, but you dont appear to be holding much fat at all!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You don't look to have a problem at all to me.

Waste of a thread.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

the camra aint to good but there is some fat covering my abs and in the pics im tenseing as much i can ill try and get a good pic of me relaxed its my lower abs and sides that need burning off this is not a waste of a thread becouse theres good advice on here for other ppl to see there is fat there belive me


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

If there IS some fat around the abs, then clean diet and cardio should shift this, and any fat around the chest should shift also.

You dont appear to be holding any abnormal amount of fat in any one place mate.


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

ive seen over the past week or so the fat from my chest has gone down a bit i now there isnt alot of fat to burn away i want all my abs out so badly i can see the top 2 sets but not the lower ones as soon as ive done this my next goal is to add as much lean mass as i can with out body fat


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

My aim is also to get my abs fully through, get bodyfat to about 8%-10% and then Lean Gain pretty much permenanty and try not to add much fat, if any.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> You don't look to have a problem at all to me.
> 
> Waste of a thread.


I agree... you should see the fat & pubertal gyno under my pec's thats irritating stuff :laugh:


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

like i said ill try to get a good pic of my nipples to show you what i mean ill try to burn the little fat ive got left and then add as much lean mass as i can there was alot more fat on me b4 i started this but most of it has come off ill be happy when my lower abs show if anyone elts can post some pics to show what there nipples are like


----------



## bassman_sound (Aug 29, 2008)

solja said:


> this is my new work out plan
> 
> MONDAY -l Chest Routine
> 
> ...


me personally train calves every other workout alternating with abs, but I have a problem with my calves growing otherwise. looks good !


----------



## solja (Jun 1, 2009)

ok guys i now im being a pain in the ass here but ive changed my goal becouse im loosing muscle size and strengh this i dont need lol my freinds noticed today saying ive lost some size

my new goal is to gain as much lean mass as i can while keeping bf low i have a soild work out plan sorted and i want to do this the right way

not sure on how to go about this would a high protein low carb diet be good enough

really need help to sort this


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive gotta say mate, that is one awesome diet/training sheet.

I try to do mine like that, but that looks so professional.

Nice one!


----------



## xxgodlysnipexz (Dec 1, 2009)

hey guys i have similar problem. i all muscle my chest has pretty much has no fat on it. i used to be skinny as a bean pole and soon as i hit 9 years old my nipples got puffy. they were big but as i got older i started doin a ton of pushups perday. now i just turned 16 and theres no fat cause i can feel all the muscle is real tight but the lower part is where the tissue is. i was checked by my doctor last year he said it was just puberty puffy nipples it should be gone in like 2 years. like there the size of quaters and like in the cold they look perfect but when hot it looks like the nipples are lifted by air lol. but i have no fat on my chest so u cant tell. please if anyone can help me. i would be very apreciative. thank you for you time.


----------

